# FS: 75 gal/fluval 304/T8 light/stand $250



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

The title says it all, standard 75 gallon aquarium, 48" x18", excellent condition, no scratches. Fluval 304, perfect, used 2 months. 48" T8 with Power-Glo Bulb. Stand, which is ugly. (Take it or leave it.) Everything but a heater to get going.
Black Tahitian sand also if you want some.

250 bucks. This is a really good deal. I take good care of my stuff, clean and ready to go



Thanks for looking.

fish tank cichlid filter tropheus malawi tanganyika pond pets you may as well buy this it's a good deal and i'm easy going have more filters and baby tropheus too and cyprichromis


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

Bump.
Anyone? Make me an offer, you never know.....


----------



## Julio (Jan 17, 2011)

well if your willing to part from it, how much for the filter and lights?


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

HI,
I dont really want to split it all up at this point, but i do have another fluval 304 and and a T5 light strip.
Light strip with power glo bulb: 40 bucks\
Fluval 304: 80 bucks


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok fine, 
200 bucks for it all !!!!


----------



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

great deal!


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

Bump!!!!
This is half the price of the 3 other 75 setups listed!!!
Someone scoop up this deal or I'm giving it away to my friend.


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

bump,
yes, I have pics available if you can send me an email address


----------



## Barrie (Apr 22, 2010)

Sent you a pm!!


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

*new price 200!!!!!*

Bump, 
I still have the tank.... 200 bucks takes it.
Clean and ready to go.


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

bump.
want it gone this wknd!!


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

*75 with stand and filter $200*

Still have it,
all in like new condition,
Come and grab it!


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

bump.
I need it gone this week hopefully...


----------

